
The five worst things to say to a potential investor - rami
http://www.reportonbusiness.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20070614.wsb-seanwise/BNStory/specialSmallBusiness/
======
iloveyouocean
There are so many "X Things You MUST Do . . ." and "Y Things NEVER To Do . .
." articles that after having read a substantial number of them I wonder what
a presentation based on the sum of all of their advice would look like. "In
the next 30 minutes you will receive 20 pieces of information clearly
demonstrating the eight signs of a successful startup, while avoiding the five
pitfalls and accentuating the. . ."

------
rami
1\. We have no competition

2\. Our financial projections are (and/or valuation is) conservative

3\. We know more about (software / search / media) than (Microsoft / Google /
Fox )

4\. This will be our last round of funding

5\. If we only get 1% of the market, then we will all be rich

------
Alex3917
It's like he cut and pasted out of Guy Kawasaki's book, and then used a
computer program to add randomly generated sentences in between the main
points.

